# Prefab Ice rod handles



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

SDI is now selling prefab ice rod handles . It would be a great option for people just starting or who don't have a lathe to turn cork.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks like a nice handle


----------

